# Finally ready to add fish :-)



## Catswinnie (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi guys my 32 gallon tank (well i was told thats what it was 32"x14"x18") is finally cycled and i am ready to start adding fish a few at a time. I want to know how many fish can be added to a tank of that size. The fish i am thinking of are as follows:

6 Zebra Danios (already in)
Black Skirts
Golden Barbs
Dwarf Honey Gold Gouramis
1 Pleco

The quantity of each depends on what is acceptable for thank, but as i am new i dont know how many fish i can keep in a tank my size, and dont want to overcrowd it - not fair on little fishes


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello Cats...

I'm an "old school" fish keeper and I'd recommend sticking to the one inch of small fish per gallon of tank size. Start with about five or six and then in a couple of weeks or so add a few more.

Your 32 G tank should eventually be able to support 30 small fish. If you have good tank filtration and aeration in the tank, and follow a good tank maintenance routine, you could have room for a few more, but not too many more.

I'd also recommend getting some plants into the tank, they act as natural water filters and make the tank a little more comfortable for your fish.

B


----------



## Rohkey (Apr 25, 2011)

Choose one or two types of those you like besides the Danios and get them. I'd suggest doing something like 4-5 Gouramis (or 6 Gold Barbs and 7-9 Danios as the Danios will hang up top the Gouramis/Barbs will occupy basically everywhere else. Get some plants and such for the non-Danios to feel at home. If you decide to get a Pleco make sure to buy a Bristlenose/Bushynose one as most other species will grow too large. Bristlenose will only get to be 3-4 inches or so. 

If you used the Danios to cycle, you have to add fish slowly so the aquarium can get used to the higher bioload. If you did a fishless cycle you can add all the fish at once.

I think some options for you would be (and this is about the max you should have)

A) 6-9 Zebra Danios
4-6 Honey Gouramis
Bristlenose Pleco

B) 6-7 Danios
1-2 Honey Gouramis
6-7 Black Skirts
Bristlenose Pleco

C) 6 Danios
6 Gold Barbs
1 Honey Gourami or 1 Bristlenose Pleco or 1 more Barb and Danio

You could also add some shrimp to the aquarium as most species are hardy, produce little waste, and help clean the tank. Most small fish will leave the shrimp alone, and Honey Gouramis are one of the more peaceful types of Gourami. Gold Barbs get pretty big so look out for them too...I don't know too much about them. Danios/Tetras/Barbs would be happiest in groups of 9+ but 6-7 will suffice. Honey Gouramis like to be in groups but can do fine alone. Make to get the appropriate sexes if you plan on getting more than 1.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I agree with Rohkey with the Gourami's (and examples of stocking). It's 1 male to 1-3 females. 2 males in 1 tank will fight. (Having more than 1 female helps so the male doesn't harass one to death wanting to breed.)


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

For Dwarf Gouramis, I wouldn't put more than 1 in a tank that size. More than that and they will just go until they kill each other. Adding a second as a female may help that, but in all the stores around me, none carry them. I have 1 male that I've had since August that has killed 4 other males. They are very terrotorial and when they were in my 125g, one stayed at one end and the other at the other end. Moved them to my 29g and it was winner take all.


----------



## Catswinnie (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks for all your advice, i just wish i had read sooner. the reason why? I have had to have a big shift around of my tanks!! my LFS sold me a plec which i later found out to be a Hong Kong plec which from researching is not suitable at all to my tank 1. he will gro too big and 2. the water in my tank is too warm for him, so had to take convicts out of their tank and move to bigger tank, drop temp in tank and put him in there. Needless to say he will be going back to LFS tomorrow (poor thing)


----------



## Catswinnie (Jun 10, 2011)

oh but i have got 4 dwarf honey gouramis waiting for me


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

What's the male to female ratio of your Honey's?


----------



## Catswinnie (Jun 10, 2011)

1 male and 3 females


----------



## Catswinnie (Jun 10, 2011)

i also have found out myself that my LFS had misinformed me on the plec he is in fact a sailfin gibby, but is still gonna grow too large for tank so still taking him back, i am having trouble finding any small pleco species or otos in my area, and i never used a mail order place and very unsure about using them. May just have to travel further afield.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

_Should_ be o.k with 1 male and 3 females, but every fish is different. Just depends on their personalities.

For small plecos, Bristlenose Pleco's are small. (Usually top out at 3-4 inches.) The Albino's are really cute. (I used to have one. Adorable!) Edit: oops, just realized that Rohkey already suggested this fish. 

Good luck with your fish! Keep us updated!


----------

